# Welcher LCD ist der beste?



## Zocky123 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi
Welcher LCD ist von den 3 der besten?  und geeignet für die ps3? 
http://www.amazon.de/LG-4000-Zoll-1...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1242916293&sr=8-2 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...TAINMENT&l1=TV-Geräte&l2=LCD-TV&l3=ab+42+Zoll

Samsung LE 40 B 650 40 Zoll / 102 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik=

Sony KDL-40 V 5500 E 40 Zoll / 102 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Mai 2009)

also der samsung ist echt klasse ich hab die nachgänger version (mit dem roten rand)
und spiel crysis c&c 3 drauf und die grafik ist echt geil


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier

Die besten Flachbildfernseher: 40 bis 42 Zoll (102 bis 107 cm) - AUDIO VIDEO FOTO BILD


----------



## Zocky123 (22. Mai 2009)

danke für eure antwort
ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welchen ich mir hollen soll


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2009)

ich würd den sony nehmen, der hat ne super verarbeitung


----------



## Zocky123 (3. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - TV-Geräte - LCD-TV - bis 40 Zoll - Sony KDL-40W5500 ist ??? habe gelesen das es an denn ecken hell leuchtet


----------



## push@max (3. Juni 2009)

Sony Testberichte

hier

hier

hier


Ich habe schon viele Meinungen über diesen TV gelesen....die meisten waren sehr positiv, einige haben sich über die "hellen Ecken" beschwert, wobei das zur Ausnahme zählen sollte und die Gefahr bei jedem LCD-TV besteht.


----------



## Zocky123 (4. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Sony Testberichte
> 
> hier
> 
> ...


ah danke^^ 
Ich wird mir den Sony holen 
eine frage habe ich noch reicht 40 Zoll? oder  doch 46?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juni 2009)

Kommt ganz darauf an, ob du die 46 Zoll gut unterbringst und wie weit du vom Tv weg sitzt.


----------



## Zocky123 (7. Juli 2009)

ich habe nun seid gestern den 46W5500 und  mir ist ein kleiner heller punkt aufgefallen was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Sash (7. Juli 2009)

hol dir den samsung 6000 46" mit led technik, alles andere ist veraltet...


----------



## Zocky123 (8. Juli 2009)

öh ich hab aber schon den 46W5500 und das ist ein Super teil den LED hab ich im Laden gesehen der Sony find ich besser das bild vom LED fand ich nicht so super irgentwie Dunkel


----------



## Atel79 (8. Juli 2009)

Es gibt genug lcd die gut sind.Habe aúch schon ein Led gesehen und fand das bild supi aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt besser als ein Lcd das kommt aber auch immer drauf an wie sie eingestellt sind


----------



## feivel (8. Juli 2009)

ich schwärme ja momentan für den 47" Philips 100hz LCD


----------



## chucuoi2006 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Sony nehmen, ich habe ein Samsung 46A659 im Sep 2008 gekauft, 5 Wochen später war der Panel kaputt (mehrere vertikal Streifen). Der Umtausch von Panel wurde von Samsung ganz schnell und ohne Bürokratie gemacht. Samsung produziert nicht die Panels in Korea sondern in andere Länder wie china, singapure... Falls man Glück hast, kriegt man gute Panel.  Infos könnt ihr in Hifi-Forum (gute Forum für Hifi+LCD) finden.

Aber ich würde in Zukunft entweder Sony oder Toshiba kaufen. Es sind die gute TV-Bauer (Historie).


----------



## v3rtex (8. Juli 2009)

Habe mir jetzt einen 32" Samsung 6000 mit LED Technik gekauft und bin begeistert, viel besser als mein vorheriger Sony Bravia LCD.


----------



## Zocky123 (8. Juli 2009)

also nochmal ich Habe jetzt schon ein LCD ( sony 46w5500)  und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Atel79 (9. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich schwärme ja momentan für den 47" Philips 100hz LCD


 
Ich kaufe seit jahren nur Phillips und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden als nächstes kommt der Cinescop fernseher von Phillips


----------



## Zocky123 (11. Juli 2009)

Welches HDMI Kabel ist Besser?
Blue Magic HDMI Kabel 1,5m, Nr. 170: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Vivanco High Quality HDMI 1.3b Verbindungskabel 1,5 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
oder gibt es bessere für das geld?


----------



## Atel79 (11. Juli 2009)

Bei dieser länge spielt es keine rolle da würde es auch ein kabel für 5 € tun ich glaube ab 3 oder 5 meter muss man auf die qualität achten


----------



## Player007 (11. Juli 2009)

Also Oehlbach sind sehr gute Kabel, die gehören schon zu den besten die der Markt bietet. Kannste auf jeden Fall zuschlagen

Gruß


----------



## Atel79 (11. Juli 2009)

Die sind auch ziemlich teuer und auf der länge einfach nur geld verschwendung


----------



## chucuoi2006 (12. Juli 2009)

du kannst dieses hier bei Amazon kaufen. Der Shop ist auch gut (Support & Schneller Versand) kein Risiko wie bei eBay
HDMI-Kabel 1,5m, Full-HD HDMI 1.3b, vergoldet: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Andere Möglichkeit: Warte auf das Angebot von Lidl bzw. Aldi. Ich habe dort einen HDMI-Kabel mit 5 Jahre Garantie, vergoldet (kostet c.a. 7€) und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Ohlbach ist gute Marke aber ich könnte es nicht vergleichen zwischen Ohlbach & No-Name HDMI-Kabel. Die beiden Kabeln habe ich zu Hause und sehe keine Unterschiedlichkeiten von den Bilder & Ton, für mich es ist wichtig gute Bilder + Ton (nach meiner Einstellung/Betrachtung) mit der Nutzung von den HDMI-Kabel und egal von welcher Marke.  Wir sind kein Profi.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

Zocky123 schrieb:


> Welches HDMI Kabel ist Besser?
> Blue Magic HDMI Kabel 1,5m, Nr. 170: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Vivanco High Quality HDMI 1.3b Verbindungskabel 1,5 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> oder gibt es bessere für das geld?



schau mal nach inakustik hdmi star (ist der nachfolger des matrix glaube ich)... ist meine plv-empfehlung.
die gibts z.b. hier.


----------



## Zocky123 (12. Juli 2009)

Danke für die ganzen antworten ich wird mir einer von den kabel aussuchen


----------

